# caad 10 with 105 or synapse 105?



## spye (May 6, 2011)

With a hundred dollars essentially between these bikes and they have the same gruppo etc with the 105s im curious which one is the better of the two. Im a new rider who intends to not compete really well I might but just in small local "fun" type of events but I could see myself riding between 150 and 200 miles per week.

Anyways any help or guidance would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Cory Hill


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The CAAD will have a more racier geometry. I guess it would depend on your flexibility. Best suggestion is to go test ride both...not just down the street...but an actual ride of 10-15 miles.


----------

